# js-smilies fürs guestbook



## florian (18. Juli 2002)

hi all ...
also ich hab vor kurzem angefangen, php zu coden und hab mir sogleich ein gästebuch zugelegt ... soweit so gut ... nur hatte dieses gästebuch ein paar smilies dabei, auf welche ich nicht verzichten möchte.

also mein problem :
man kann nun bei einträgen ins gästebuch smilies einfügen, die mittels eines arrays definiert wurden und dann beim posten die kürzel in bilder umgewandelt werden.
nur sollte man auch auf die smilies klicken können, sodass die smilies an der momentanen stelle im text den das kürzel [zB ] einfügt. *und da fängt das problem an!*

ich bekomm vom browser folgende fehlermeldung :
_zeile : 117
zeichen : 1
fehler : 'comment' ist Null oder kein Objekt
code : 0
url : http://mitglied.lycos.de/...._

also ich hab euch mal die zeile 117 rausgesucht
(also ich hab sie eigentlich für mich rausgesucht, doch hab ichs nicht hinbekommen, dass das script funktioniert (wie auch ... hab kein schimmer von js und hab im mom auch keine zeit es zu lernen ... bin ja im mom an php))
und hier die zeilen :
_<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function AddText(NewCode,theform) {
*theform.comment.value = theform.comment.value + NewCode;*
}
function smilie(thesmilie) {
AddSmile = " "+thesmilie+" ";
theform = guestbook;
AddText(AddSmile,theform);
}
//-->
</script>_

wenn ihr mehr braucht, dann schaut euch den quelltext an ... die scripts sind nicht ausgelagert


----------

